# Elk



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

This group was the main attraction today along Hwy 165 about a mile south of Mt Crest High.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope I draw my cache tag.  They look preatty heathly to me. But I am half blind.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Took the same picture last night- get to drive by them everyday.


----------

